# small follicles....no hope?



## laurajo2008 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi everyone

This is the first time im posting although I have done a huge amount of reading on this site...all your info is soooo helpful its been like my lifeline. So I plucked up the courage to actually post! You will have to bear with me I dont know all the shortened versions of words like you all do!

Me and my partner have been ttc for 3years ( he has a son from a previous relationship) after no joy we were referred to a consultant.  I had bilateral hydrosalphinx and hes got a low count...bad combo! Was sterilised in june this year to give us best chance of icsi success. 

Started treatment (self funded) 18th feb on 0.5 buserlin for 2wks 3days went 4 down reg scan lining was perfect at 3.1mm. Was rebooked for following friday and started on 150 menopor per day. Went for scan this friday and I have 8 follies on one side and 10 on the other but consultant said they r very small. Been upped too 300 menopor for the next 4 days. My lining is only 3.8mm so its only gone up point 7 of a millimeter! Am now in a huge panic that rescan on wed will reveal they havent grown have started doing all the things listed to help ie milk hot water bottle etc...just dont believe they can grow that much in 4 days!

Also been have little to no stomach cramping bloating or pain still...very worried some advice would be much appreciated! !!

Thanks in advance

Laura xxxx


----------



## M0ncris (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Laura,

Welcome and sorry you find yourself here.

I'm not sure whether you have had any information about your hormone levels or how old you are, and I am no expert, but, 150 of menopur is not that high a dose so it is good they have upped it.  Your lining is thin because your follicles aren't producing enough estrogen to thicken it up(which makes sense as your follicles are little at the moment).  How long have you been on your menopur for - is it 7 days?  Is your clinic monitoring your hormone levels? 

Follicles sometimes behave oddly and it is different for different people but they do suddenly take off and will continue growing even after you trigger so there may well be lots of growth in the next four days, and they may well stimm you for longer.  It's really hard not to worry but chin up and take one day at a time.

Good luck and do ask if you have any other questions as there are other ladies out there far more knowledgable than me.

Mon
Xx


----------



## laurajo2008 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for your reply!

My fsh was 8.1 but hasnt been tested for ages. Im 28 so they said that I shouldnt have need a high dose as the didnt want me to hyper stim.
No one has mentioned re testing my hormone levels. Im a bit miffed with my clinic they are so busy all the time they dont seem to have much time for you and when im there I can never remember all my questions!

Im now on day 9 it will be 11 by the time I go back on Wednesday.  How long can you stim for? Im worried t
Wed they will talk about camcelling my treatment  x


----------



## WannaBeAMummy (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi, I had the same issue! My follies took forever to grow I ended up stimming from 10th January until ec on 27th!!! I was so worried the cycle would be cancelled but it wasn't and so far, so good!

Good luck to you xx


----------



## M0ncris (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Laura,

Some people stim for far longer than others.  I sometimes write down my questions so that I can remember them when I'm there.  You should not feel pressured to leave before your questions have been answered, it can be difficult with clinics some times.  Are you able to speak to a doctor on the phone before Wednesday.  I would let them know you're worried on Wednesday and ask what else they can do, although fingers crossed wednesday will see some of them starting to grow.

Good luck,
Mon
Xx


----------



## laurajo2008 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi wannabeamommy

How did u get on when u went for egg collection? Did you have many collected? I just feel like its out my hands now wed will eiter be good news or bad!

Mon are you currently having treatment? Thanks for the advice and encouragement feel better with some support xx


----------



## Shy1 (Jan 11, 2014)

I donated eggs last year and although im not sure on how many follicles were there my meds had to be upped for 4 days then they were happy so sure you will be fine


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Laura!!!

There is always hope! I had small follies and they talked about cancelling my treatment, I persuaded them to carry on, telling them that we had gone through all of this so far, we might as well continue. So they upped the dose and things were much better the next time I was scanned. I ended up having 4 follies and out of those we got only 2 eggs. One fertilised and was put back, and the result is now 4 years old! So no matter how bleak it looks, it just takes one subborn egg! 

Here are a few links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Chat Zone section which will give you info on upcoming chats in the chat room: CLICK HERE

Good luck! Let us know how you get on!              

Sue


----------



## laurajo2008 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thats fantastic news! I do keep reading its about quality not quantity!  Was that your 1st cycle?  Do u plan on having anymore? How old were you if you dont mind me asking.

Thank you for the links will def have a look its quite hard to know where to start on here! Ive been looking at posts for ages but have only recently started to post myself think its a fantastic site!

Will stay positive for wed...hopefully everything will be fine and will be in for egg collection on friday. Thanks for your support

Xx


----------



## laurajo2008 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sitting in the fertility clinc waiting room amd hoping for good news today! Another expensive prescription will not be welcome today! Please follies...please have grown x


----------



## laurajo2008 (Jan 22, 2013)

Just come out my monitoring scan. Biggest follie is 13mm coupke under 10mm most between 10 amd 11mm. Not done alot of growing! Have another prescription amd a re scan again friday.

Little good new my lining has gone from 3.7mm to 9.4 mm which is good.  There is a problem with my left ovary its very deep behind my uterus so they may only be able to collect the eggs from the right side and it may be too dangerous to collect from the left due to blood vessels etc.

I knew this wasnt going to be easy but jesus its harder than I thought.  Another prescription collected at 200 pounds...no more prescriptions wanted friday please follicles! 

Laura xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Good luck today Laura!!!

Sue


----------



## laurajo2008 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi ladies

Quick update.  Home from my egg collection had a wooping 19 eggs collected! Cant believe it after such a slow start and they were looking to collect 5 eggs just got to wait tull tom morning to find out how many have been fertilised.  Exciting  

Xxx


----------



## WannaBeAMummy (Jun 29, 2008)

Fantastic Laura 

Huge good luck for your fertilisation rate xx


----------



## M0ncris (Aug 25, 2013)

Laura,

Congratulations, that is brilliant news.  I'm so pleased for you Laura!

Mon
Xx


----------



## laurajo2008 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks. ..feeling slightly deflated now thought I really need to stop looking for problems. Have read a few stories of people who had a huge amount of eggs collected but then ended up with none being transferred  suppose its all down to luck in the end eh...fingers crossed 

Xxxx


----------



## M0ncris (Aug 25, 2013)

One day at a time Laura, for every scary story on here there is a successful one too, and remember that lots of people come here because they have had problems along the journey.  Rest today and see what tomorrow brings.

Mon
Xx


----------



## laurajo2008 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks mon will do. Will keep you posted hope they call me early! Thanks for your support

Xxx


----------



## laurajo2008 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi ladies

Just received a call from embryologist 19eggs collected 15 were mature 11 fertilised and going strong this morning come on embies keep going..transfer thurs 11.40am xx


----------



## WannaBeAMummy (Jun 29, 2008)

Huge congrats on your 11 precious embabies!!!!  

Xx


----------



## laurajo2008 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks wannabeamommy.  Excited nervous and scared all at the same time xx


----------



## M0ncris (Aug 25, 2013)

That's great news Laura.

Mon
Xx


----------



## laurajo2008 (Jan 22, 2013)

Well this is it. Im finally a lady in waiting day 2 of my 2ww...killing me already lol. Dont know how im goin to manage 2wks. Im bored already as im off work and my partner has gone me strict instructions im not allowed to do house work etc and daytime tv is driving me mad especially jeremy bloody kyle full of people knocking out children for something to do!!! 

Had a bit of a melt down last night me and my partner were chatting about our frosties...weve got 3  he came out with this flippant comment once they have been used I think we should knock it on the head. Really upset me ended in a row then I sat crying worrying my embryo wasnt going to take as I had got so stressed out and upset!! I know he didnt mean to sound they was it was just had a melt down!!

On another note the cyclogest is vile. Been puttin it in the front thinking of changing to thr back as the mess is horrible!

Any advice

Xxxx


----------



## WannaBeAMummy (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi laurajo, congrats on being PUPO!  I tried to keep busy during 2ww and it really helped to pass the time. No over exertion and stayed away from chemicals but other than that I continued as normal.

Hmmn, a bit of a bombshell from your oh! Hopefully you will be successful before you get to that stage.

Yes, the cyclogest is vile!!! I haven't tried front door as heard about the mess. No mess from back door but it can affect your bowel habits and it's no fun putting it in! 

Xx


----------

